# ASDA Fresh Counter Salmon now only £5 per Kilo



## wade (Dec 8, 2016)

If you wanted to try smoking your own salmon then now is the perfect time. ASDA currently have whole fresh salmon at only £5 per kilo - that is very cheap. I bought two today and they are very fresh.













Salmon.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 8, 2016






If you want some advice on curing and smoking them then just let me know


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 10, 2016)

That looks like one hell of a deal Wade.


----------



## wade (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes it is. You cannot buy it at this price direcly from Billingsgate


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 10, 2016)

Here you are looking at $10-20 per pound so to get it for the price you did(If my math at converting is right) Is out of this world. Would only be cheaper if I caught it myself.


----------



## wade (Dec 10, 2016)

Over here it is usually between £7 - £11 per Kilo ($4 - $6 per pound) - but some of the Norwegian Salmon farms are almost swimming distance from the UK coast in Scotland... I normally wouldn't bother posting a special offer but at ~$3 per pound) this was just too good to not let people know.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 10, 2016)

I agree. If I was there id jump on it.


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 11, 2016)

Love a bargain, but I do not like fish and fish doesn't like me!


----------



## wade (Dec 15, 2016)

Tesco have gone one better. They now have whole fresh salmon at £4.50 per kilo


----------



## sotv (Apr 5, 2017)

Morrisons currently doing it for £5 a kilo till Easter Sunday. Went up today to my local one, but they had sold out by 10am. They get them in every day, according to the fishmonger but sell very quickly at this price. They have them in sizes before filleting between 2.5kg - 4kg in weight

They said if I manage to snag one today or tomorrow, they would fillet it into 2 x full sides for me also, as I want to try cold smoking it over the weekend (using a  Gin and Juniper marinade).....


----------



## sotv (Apr 7, 2017)

Managed to pick a Salmon today from Morrisons, have to say it looks the freshest salmon I have seen in a long time. Bright red blood drops around the mouth and mirror clear eyes.

Weighed 4 kg whole,cost  £20 after they filleted it for me, I was left with approx two full sides over 12 inches in length and weighing 1.2kg each.

Also got free hire of a 18 inch fish kettle (£20 deposit) assume it is food grade, but going to cure the salmon in it, before cold smoking it. As I don't have a utensil large enough to do t myself and thought I would have to halve them again, so that was handy

Picked up 4 whole plump mackerels as well for £6.50, got them gutted and will hot smoke them whole on hooks for 60-90 minutes tomorrow with just a wedge of lemon in the belly. First time doing fish in the smoker hot or cold. Looking forward to experimenting with them and see how they turn out.


----------

